# Osmocote



## dean (27 May 2013)

Can't get this is miracle grow all purpose the same???


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 May 2013)

Osmocote Controlled Release Plant Food 1Kg from McNeill DIY

Is this what your after


----------



## dean (27 May 2013)

Yes but can't find it in local DIY only grow more 
Is there any difference?


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 May 2013)

Dunno i think they sell it at some larger tescos. you might get it from a local plant nursery too. ive never seen it in any diy shops by me either
Im guessing you want it fairly quickly as your not buying online


----------



## Yo-han (27 May 2013)

I used Pokon cones with the same results as osmocote. Can't say for Miracle Grow but I expect it to be the same.


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 May 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/f1/f157cb99-d050-45ea-a721-a63753286c91.pdf

 Miracle Grow Shake and Feed

Not much info on this but osmocote and miracle grow are made by the same company and miracle grow is a weaker version


----------



## dean (27 May 2013)

Yes last minute decided to scape a tank due to the usual rainy bank holiday lol
Went to a few lfs and garden centres looking for inspiration, found nothing at all inspiring


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 May 2013)

I have that problem sometimes too but this bank holiday a stayed in and changed water. I wanted some osmacote to grow plant in pots to put in my clown loach tank last bank holiday and couldnt find any... and theres still no more plants in there yet, im going to use john ines no 3 for that now


----------



## dean (27 May 2013)

Won't they dig it up


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 May 2013)

There is a high chance they will. This is an experiment for when i can afford a 9' tank for them im trying hardier plant species in pots to see if they can survive the clowns theres no point planting new plants in their tank i need them rooted first or theyll be floating round the following morning. Their current tank has 2 big anubias growing on plain sand and another plant which i dont know. They look tatty. Its never going to be a beautiful thats not the aim of this tank its home to my 12 clowns the smallest is 3-4" and the largest is 6-7"
Hopefully their old tank will have pretty scape in. In the mean time ive got a 35l planted and me and my mate are scapeing his 3' 90l
Also im capping pots with pebbles to stop them digging


----------



## dean (28 May 2013)

In the past I've used fishing wire to go across the top of pots, just go from one side to the other, this gives plants room to grow


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 May 2013)

Has eco-complete changed? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Read cegs posts in this


----------

